# Love messages inside water drops



## fishman10 (Oct 25, 2011)

I woke up this morning with the idea of taking some more water drop photographs. To make it special I wanted to try something new. I posed love messages behind some of the water drops for my girlfriend. These came better than I thought they would.

*http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=34195*


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

Please post the photo directly into the thread!! You'll get more comments that way. I'm at work so no clicky linky! :hug::


----------



## MissCream (Oct 25, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> Please post the photo directly into the thread!! You'll get more comments that way. I'm at work so no clicky linky! :hug::



Same here.


----------



## fishman10 (Oct 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> Please post the photo directly into the thread!! You'll get more comments that way. I'm at work so no clicky linky! :hug::


Hmm the file wont attach.  I click link, the click form computer.  I click the file I want and hit upload.  It acts like it uploads but it will not post it


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

You will have to sign up for a hosting site like flickr or photobucket.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a cool idea... Did you see this done before or did you just come up with it on your own? First time I have ever seen it.


----------



## fishman10 (Oct 25, 2011)

JMBriggs said:


> That's a cool idea... Did you see this done before or did you just come up with it on your own? First time I have ever seen it.



I have seen shapes done but never messages.  I am out of town and missing my girl, so I was trying to think of something special and this popped into my mind.


----------



## Christapher81 (Oct 26, 2011)

These are really cool.


----------



## Boogeyman (Oct 26, 2011)

These are really great! Never thought of using waterdrops like that.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 28, 2011)

Great idea but I think your focus of the subject tend to be too centered in the photos you take. Get them off center for balance.


----------

